# Getting Those Missing Points



## Railroad Bill (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello,

I have been trying to get Amtrak Rewards to post my trip from April 2008 (Altoona to Harrisburg and back) for a few months now and with no success. I have gone to the Rewards site and given information for Missing Points with no response. (I have tried six different times since June 14) I finally sent an email and received a rather condescending reply saying that since my ticket had the name Bill instead of William on it ( the agent put that on, not me) they would be hard pressed to give credit. I had the correct ticket numbers, etc for them but for some reason they are playing hardball over a couple hundred points.

I have also not received points for our Coast Starlight trip from LAX to PDX this May even though the other six trains we rode on that trip have been posted. Not sure why.

Any suggestions on how to secure these points is greatly appreciated.

Railroad and Mrs. Bill Next trip: CONO and Crescent in Oct. :blink:


----------



## sechs (Jul 19, 2008)

The fact of the matter is that they don't know that Bill and William aren't different people. If the agent put the wrong name on there, you should have had him fix it.

I'd suggest going the paper route. You can try faxing your request (the number is toll free) along with copies of the ticket stubs.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 19, 2008)

sechs said:


> The fact of the matter is that they don't know that Bill and William aren't different people. If the agent put the wrong name on there, you should have had him fix it.


Very true.

As far as they know, "Bill" is a kid of "William", and therefore, yep, different people. I am sure they run into families with adults and their kids having very similar names, but the kid's points can't be applied to parent's AGR account.

Beyond having the name fixed on your reservation before the trip, I would add asking the agent to add your AGR number to the reservation would have been a good idea too.


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2008)

Railroad Bill said:


> I have also not received points for our Coast Starlight trip from LAX to PDX this May even though the other six trains we rode on that trip have been posted. Not sure why.Any suggestions on how to secure these points is greatly appreciated.


I have found there seems to be no order, pattern, or logic in how they post points. I have received my return trip's points weeks before I get my original trip's points. But, being patient, they eventually get posted.

You are specifying your AGR number when making your reservations, right? And it is printed onto your tickets, right?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 19, 2008)

Tony said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > I have also not received points for our Coast Starlight trip from LAX to PDX this May even though the other six trains we rode on that trip have been posted. Not sure why.Any suggestions on how to secure these points is greatly appreciated.
> ...


Actually there is a method to the madness that just isn't apparent to the AGR members. But how fast your points post, as well as the order in which they post, has a lot to do with where did your train end its run and therefore where the conductor turned in the tickets.

I frequently find my RT's to Boston from NY post the southbound points first, because the tickets get turned in at DC. Northbound the tickets get turned in at Boston, but then have to be sent south for processing.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 19, 2008)

On NTD, I took 2 trips - KIN-BOS-KIN in the morning (#1 and #2) and KIN-NHV-KIN in the afternoon (#3 and #4). The order of posting was #2, #3 and #4 a few days later - and a week or two after the rest, #1!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, all of my tickets had my AGR # on them which was part of my confusion over why they did not post the PA trip. Will check those tickets I buy at a station in the future. Not sure why the agent put Bill on the ticket since I always sign credit cards and other documents as William.

Thanks for all the help here. Will try to be more diligent in the future :unsure:


----------



## Tony (Jul 20, 2008)

Railroad Bill said:


> Yes, all of my tickets had my AGR # on them which was part of my confusion over why they did not post the PA trip.


Oh! I would then act dumb, like I never inquired before, and send in a copy of that ticket stub, circling your AGR number.

"_All ticket stubs (which include a Member’s name __or Membership Number__) for retroactive credits should be sent to Amtrak Guest Rewards, P.O. Box 1762, Minneapolis, MN 55440 within 90 days of travel._"


----------



## wayman (Jul 27, 2008)

Tony said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, all of my tickets had my AGR # on them which was part of my confusion over why they did not post the PA trip.
> ...


Do you have to send original ticket stubs, or do they accept copies? (I like to keep my ticket stubs as mementos.)

Can you not request points from Amtrak travel over the phone, but only by sending in something?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 27, 2008)

wayman said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > Railroad Bill said:
> ...


I would never send in my original ticket stubs, as if they are lost there goes your proof. I only send copies. And they don't accept phone calls anymore, they did at one time but I think that it got to be too much of an issue tying up the phone lines. You can also request the missing points via the website and many times this will work, but not always.


----------



## Guest_soitgoes_* (Jul 27, 2008)

If the online form doesn't work, try sending a fax: 1-800-456-9354

E-mail correspondence with AGR is, in my opinion, a waste of time.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I am pretty frustrated over this. Its only 200 points but it would put me in the Select category for next year. I have so far sent six requests via Missing Request Form, two emails, and no go. Will now send copies of my tickets with an explanation and see what happens. Also still waiting for our Coast Starlight trip taken on May 28 to post.

I hope the AGR system improves in its timely postings in the future.

Railroad Bill: Heading for NOL in the fall.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 30, 2008)

Yahoo!!!.  I now have all my points, Select status and some extra points there too, and all thanks to you all and your kind advice. Got a message that the points were added yesterday on mine and wife's account. 

Thanks Alan and others for your assistance.

Off to New Orleans in a few weeks.


----------

